
Work Fucking Hard - ianatiev
https://medium.com/life-learning/work-fucking-hard-e91979199a8b#.ggw8ay2xf
======
chriscampbell
New favorite quote - "What hurts more? The pain of hard work or the pain of
regret?"

~~~
HerpDerpLerp
I think it is the hard work one right?

